# Lone Star Flight Museum Air Show



## DBII (Apr 27, 2008)

I went to an airshow Saturday. A cold front moved in along with low clouds, high wind and rain. By 12:00 it had cleared up and I ended up with a sunburn. I was able to pick up shots of a P-38 that has not been to Houston before and have good pictures of the new Hurricane. 

There was also a C-47 that is painted as Spooky, a gunship. I spoke to the owners, the Sharpes for about an hour. They are hoping to have it armed by the Wings Over Houston airshow in October. They have a nice collection of birds to honor the Vietnam Vets. Rick does the flying but it is the Mrs that controls the birds. Her passion is aircraft and the Vets. Here is their link:

Vietnam War Flight

At the end of the day, I noticed that the Hurricane made several bounces on landing. Next the Spitfire bounced acrossed the runway. I was changing film when some said what happen to the Spitfire. The bird flipped over. The pilot was not injuried. The plane rolled at the far end of the runway. I took a couple of shots of the bird nose down with the the Hurricane parked besided it. I hope to post some pictures later this week. 

DBII


----------



## evangilder (Apr 27, 2008)

Damn, hate to see them flip them. Glad to hear the pilot is okay.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 28, 2008)

Glad the pilot is ok, yes its a shame when these things happen.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 28, 2008)

DB, someone posted this story in the "Modern" thread, I think. Maybe you could post your pics there? Luv to see them.


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 28, 2008)

I've heard a couple or three different versions of what happened and two of them included the Hurri getting trashed too. Thanks for the on the scene report DBII!


----------



## DBII (May 1, 2008)

The Spitfire landed after the Huricane. They were at the other end of the airport so I could not see what had happen. I will see if the museum has a press release yet. The Hurricane was parked near by so it may have been involved. The owner was there for the first time, good luck charm? 

DBII


----------



## DBII (May 1, 2008)

I sent an email to the LSFM to see if I could get some information. 

DBII


----------

